# A Handgun Against An Army - Ten Years After



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*"If every Jewish and anti-nazi family in Germany had owned a Mauser rifle and twenty rounds of ammunition AND THE WILL TO USE IT (emphasis supplied - MBV), Adolf Hitler would be a little-known footnote to the history of the Weimar Republic." *
https://westernrifleshooters.blogspot.com/2008/07/vanderboegh-handgun-against-army-ten.html​


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My now-deceased first wife had an uncle who lived in Israel. When I met him, in the late 1960s, he was already an old man, but he had served his country (in a mostly-civilian capacity) during its war for independence, and he was still serving it when we met.
He was the leader of Civilian Defense for his block in the city of Haifa.

To an Israeli of the 1960s, Civilian Defense meant something different from the way an American would have understood the term. Nobody in Israel was very far from a concentration of Islamic terrorists, and Haifa, for instance, is right next door to a fairly large Arab city.
So in our uncle's front-hall closet was a US Springfield '03A3, issued to him by the government of Israel, zeroed and ready for use. And with it was one clip full of five .30-'06 rounds. One clip. Five rounds.
And with that rifle and those five rounds, he was assigned to defend his block in case of trouble, and to lead his neighbors in defensive action.

And he was ready to do it. And so were his neighbors. And the neighboring Arabs knew it.
No worries, mate.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So in our uncle's front-hall closet was a US Springfield '03A3, issued to him by the government of Israel, zeroed and ready for use. And with it was one clip full of five .30-'06 rounds.


My Great Uncle Leonard Had that same '03A3 model that he brought home from WWI. He had a trophy wall with Bighorn Rams, Cougar, Elk, and Deer all taken down with that old Springfield. 
Good to see you post again Steve. You've been missed. 
I know that you are a proponent of a well made gun belt.
My wife is asking for Christmas suggestions, so can you suggest where to look?

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bullhide Belts* made mine, after I no longer could properly handle leather tools.
Click on: https://www.bullhidebelts.com/pages/shop-belts

I've been very happy with the three Bullhide Belts I bought, about 10 years ago, one of which I wear, every day of the year. They look broken-in and well-used, but they're all still good looking, stiff, and strong. (The secret is occasional applications of color-bearing shoe wax.)
Mine were all chosen from their "CCW Gun Belts" selections. They are all single-layer belts, made of very thick and stiff center-of-back or across-the-shoulders leather.
(I suggest that you not buy a metal-lined belt. And I cannot comment on their non-leather belts, either, never having seen one. Glued-and-sewn two-layer belts are usually OK.)

I also have two slick and dressy gun belts from *Galco*. They no longer get much use, because I no longer wear a suit. Ever. But they both are superior two-layer, sewn-together belts.
Click on: https://www.galcogunleather.com/belts_8_253.html

While I do not have direct experience with them, I have been told by people whose discernment I trust that *The Beltman* makes good belts also.
Click on: https://www.thebeltman.net/collections/gunbelts

I hope that helps.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good to see you posting Steve you are missed. Back to topic the biggest problem is the " submit to authority" mind set that exists then and even today. The German people had many personal firearms, first they had to register them, then they were order to turn their firearms in the name of safety and security. The people accepted what their government told them most without question. That mind set led to their destruction much more than the lack of tools to protect themselves.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cuba, too.

Castro's first move, after taking over the government, was to tell the people that the revolution had been won, and the bad people defeated, so that there no longer was a need for guns.
Then all the privately-owned guns were collected.

As soon as it was only Castro's people who had weapons, civil repression began. Arbitrary imprisonments, some with torture, became the preferred method of control. And there was no way to fight back.

"Gun control" isn't about guns. It's about control.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The desire for control led to the slaughter of 100,000,000 people in the last century. The big offenders Turkey, Russia, Germany, Italy, China, Cuba, Vietnam just to name a few.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> The desire for control led to the slaughter of 100,000,000 people in the last century. The big offenders Turkey, Russia, Germany, Italy, China, Cuba, Vietnam just to name a few.


*So true! Power and control struggles led to slaughter...
*When I was kid my uncle "Skeeter" a Marine and Korean war veteran always told me to never allow anyone to take away your firearms!
/I thought I understood him at that early age...
/I thought I understood that as a young man...
/I thought that I understood that as I started to get to be a old man...

Now in 2020 I know exactly what he meant. We are in a critical fight for America from within by those attempting to take our right to keep and bear arms. After they take away the 2A we loose our freedom.

"The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state."
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My now-deceased first wife had an uncle who lived in Israel. When I met him, in the late 1960s, he was already an old man, but he had served his country (in a mostly-civilian capacity) during its war for independence, and he was still serving it when we met.
> He was the leader of Civilian Defense for his block in the city of Haifa.
> To an Israeli of the 1960s, Civilian Defense meant something different from the way an American would have understood the term. Nobody in Israel was very far from a concentration of Islamic terrorists, and Haifa, for instance, is right next door to a fairly large Arab city.
> So in our uncle's front-hall closet was a US Springfield '03A3, issued to him by the government of Israel, zeroed and ready for use. And with it was one clip full of five .30-'06 rounds. One clip. Five rounds.
> ...


*They have the "WILL" to defend themselves! Never again!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

How many Americans have the will to stand for the Constitution?
How many of us have the will to keep our freedom?
How many of our neighbors have the will to stand up for the rule of law?
*Seems to me as if too many Americans have been fooled into following the left with blinders on. Politicians, judges and political/social movements have gained a bit of power fueled by the globalist pushing for a reset of sorts. Times have changed...hope I am wrong.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*The attached is exactly what "they" have doing since the first so called gun control law was enacted and with every so called gun control law enacted ever since.............*

*The U.S. Supreme Court has failed We The People by stating that the 2nd amendment is not absolute. Appears they deleted the word infringment from their vocabulary..........*

*A few more so called gun control laws will lead to a total ban of all firearms by We The People.............







*


----------

